# Sherry Brescia' Great Taste No Pain Program



## awishgirl08 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey, has anyone else out there looked into this program? Has anyone tried it. There is a lot to read in these forums as a newbie so I apologize if this was talked about before. I'm worried that it is just another scam.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes I have the book on it and read all the papers and what not. I gave it a try for a while and it did seem to settle my stomach down. I didn't give it long enough though before I started going to my doctor and getting meds to help so I didn't do exactly what it says and of course the doctors say it shouldn't matter what you eat or how you eat but I even had an herbalist tell me that. I am on medication now but just started seeing a naturopathic doctor so we will see how this works. The great taste no pain is probably one of those things that will work for some but not others.


----------

